# BMI Calculator and Other Health and Wellness Resources



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

MSN's Nutrition section has a helpful BMI Calculator.

 Quote:

 *Understanding Your BMI * 

Body mass index (BMI), which was established in 1998 by The National Institute of Health, estimates a persons body fat and health risks. For most people, the BMI provides a more accurate estimate of a persons weight-related health risks over the standard height and weight tables or weight alone. 

The BMI estimates your percentage of body fat using your height and weight. Based on this estimate, if your BMI numbers are at or above 25, you are considered unhealthy and could be at an increased risk of having higher blood fats, higher blood pressure, diabetes and risk of heart disease and stroke. 

Please keep in mind that the BMI is only a guide and is not perfect. BMI does not consider individual factors such as bone or muscle mass to provide a more accurate assessment of your overall health. For example, if you are physically fit, your BMI may be high or if you have low muscle mass, BMI may underestimate your body fat. Also, if you have excess abdominal fat, BMI may inadequately evaluate your health risks.

Therefore, please use the BMI as an estimate only of your body fat and health risks. We recommend you consult with your doctor to receive a more accurate evaluation.   
 
Additional Health and Wellness calculators, tools and resources are located here.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for that. I found a lot of great information from the site. The older I get the more I implement healthy eating & exercise on a daily basis. I'm not big on any drugs, not even aspirin if I can help it. Receiving more nutrition/healthy information is great.


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 19, 2008)

I wish I had the willpower to eat healthier.

I know I can, but since I work at the mall, there's absolutely nothing healthy. There's salads, but they don't suppress my hunger AT ALL.


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

here's another one:

USA: Calorie King USA
Australia: Calorie King Australia

It's a comprehensive online database of nutritional information of different foods and beverages (including fast food and name brand packaged foods).

It's very eye opening to see what the nutritional makeup of some fast food/takeaway foods actually is.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 19, 2008)

Hm, interesting. My BMI is 19.5.


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 22, 2008)

be weary of using the BMI as a tool of measuring health. Tall, muscular people and athletes in general can often have a reading of obese when clearly they arent. It is due to the amount of muscle tissue/mass they have or the added height.

If you really want to know what your fat % is, see a doctor who can use skin calipers on you to get a more accurate reading.


----------

